# "Optimum" test?



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

I received notice to report for my apprenticeship "physical, drug and optimum testing" this week. Anyone know what the "optimum" part means? Thanks!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

You sure it didn't say "optical?"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> You sure it didn't say "optical?"


Good call. It seems like spell check might have messed it up.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I SERIOUSLY only clicked on this thread as I thought it said Opium in the header


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

Optical makes a ton of sense and now I feel a bit stupid for not thinking of it. Everything else I've received from them just said drug and physical so I had no clue. Thanks!


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

It's a strength test, for all those just dying of curiosity.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

What local are you joining?


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

Local 292


----------

